# Moving to HK soon and need advice



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

Am hoping that I can obtain some rather basic advice please. I am soon to relocate to HK after spending a number of years living in London. I have been offered a chance to relocate with my current employer to HK, the salary package is circa HKD 91k per month, before bonues. I have no dependants or wife so what I am trying to guage is the standard of living that I can expect when in HK essentially compared to London. I would like to rent a 1 bed room apartment, obvioulsy with wifi etc (basic mod cons) and would like a location that is close to work (Queens Rd Central). Can someone please provide the following information:

1. Rough cost of 1 bed room apartment
2. Cost of internet and electricity per month eg utilities
3. and finally possible locations that go with item 1 above.

Your advice is very much apprciated.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Moving to Hong Kong*



newtoHK said:


> Am hoping that I can obtain some rather basic advice please. I am soon to relocate to HK after spending a number of years living in London. I have been offered a chance to relocate with my current employer to HK, the salary package is circa HKD 91k per month, before bonues. I have no dependants or wife so what I am trying to guage is the standard of living that I can expect when in HK essentially compared to London. I would like to rent a 1 bed room apartment, obvioulsy with wifi etc (basic mod cons) and would like a location that is close to work (Queens Rd Central). Can someone please provide the following information:
> 
> 1. Rough cost of 1 bed room apartment
> 2. Cost of internet and electricity per month eg utilities
> ...


Dude are you saying you will be making atleast 91,000 per month? With that amount per month you can get the top apartment with a balcony and a outdoor patio. You can get yuorself a nice car just to have one and you will get almost any woman you like. 25,000 a month gets you some nice places and 40,00 you will be Tony Montana kind of living. Internet and wifi is chump change dont even worry about that crap. location theres many cause HK is tiny and theres only one major road. Dude you have no worries at all maybe only one which is which girl to chose for that night and which for the weekend. JW


----------



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Dude are you saying you will be making atleast 91,000 per month? With that amount per month you can get the top apartment with a balcony and a outdoor patio. You can get yuorself a nice car just to have one and you will get almost any woman you like. 25,000 a month gets you some nice places and 40,00 you will be Tony Montana kind of living. Internet and wifi is chump change dont even worry about that crap. location theres many cause HK is tiny and theres only one major road. Dude you have no worries at all maybe only one which is which girl to chose for that night and which for the weekend. JW


JW thanks for the reply.....I guess as you say I will have little to worry about, thanks again.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*no problem*



newtoHK said:


> JW thanks for the reply.....I guess as you say I will have little to worry about, thanks again.


No problemo


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Jan 13, 2010)

newtoHK said:


> Am hoping that I can obtain some rather basic advice please. I am soon to relocate to HK after spending a number of years living in London. I have been offered a chance to relocate with my current employer to HK, the salary package is circa HKD 91k per month, before bonues. I have no dependants or wife so what I am trying to guage is the standard of living that I can expect when in HK essentially compared to London. I would like to rent a 1 bed room apartment, obvioulsy with wifi etc (basic mod cons) and would like a location that is close to work (Queens Rd Central). Can someone please provide the following information:
> 
> 1. Rough cost of 1 bed room apartment
> 2. Cost of internet and electricity per month eg utilities
> ...


I think that you should live in the olympic area, that is where my grandparents lived, it is usually where all westerner in hong kong lived, very beautiful area if you asked me, near to hong kong disneyland and like. But housing in hong kong can be a bit on the expensive side, but internet bill should be just fine.


----------



## C'est La T (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, you have many many choices of where to live with that salary. Get in touch with several estate agents, they should be able to give you a better answer. Once the here your budget, they will be more than willing to help.


----------

